# Diesel Mechanic



## WoodWrkr (Jun 16, 2016)

Apparently I can't use a search function very well. 

I'm looking for a diesel mechanic, specifically for a 2001 7.3 powerstroke. 

South Houston would be great but wouldn't mind driving for a great mechanic. 

Currently Located in Lake Jackson. 

TIA!


----------



## reload56 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Diesel mechanic*

I use TRM in Pasadena 281 487 3895


----------



## Oldblue (Aug 19, 2012)

There's a guy in West Columbia where the ol Ford dealership used to be on hwy 36. I've heard a lot of good things about him.


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

Powerstroke Magic!

I've been taking my work trucks there for years. It's on the NW side of Houston so it would be a little drive but they are worth it. In fact, I'm headed there this afternoon to pick up my '07.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

What's wrong with the truck?


----------



## mbr9935 (Sep 3, 2012)

PSP Diesel

I-45/College in South Houston

Art
(713)359-8615

He works on my two 6.0's. Always has 6.0's and 7.3's in there.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Someone hopefully will be along to give details.........Bubba in Santa Fe. I've misplaced his contact info but he's one of the best around, especially on our 7.3's.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Oldblue said:


> There's a guy in West Columbia where the ol Ford dealership used to be on hwy 36. I've heard a lot of good things about him.


I have heard lots of good about this guy as well.


----------



## FAT TIRE (Nov 25, 2004)

Hooked said:


> Someone hopefully will be along to give details.........Bubba in Santa Fe. I've misplaced his contact info but he's one of the best around, especially on our 7.3's.


Bubba is a good dude took my 08 to him after Powerstroke Magic screwed my truck up.

http://www.superpages.com/bp/santa-fe-tx/bubbas-air-conditioning-and-auto-repair-L2590209046.htm


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

Bubba Pyle in Santa Fe is the best around...


----------



## lil_fishkrzy (Jan 9, 2014)

High Torque Diesel


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

lil_fishkrzy said:


> High Torque Diesel


Shouldnt you be paying attention in school??? Just sayin..


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Tried to post a new thread twice but got error message. I have been using well known shop in NW houston , but a couple weeks ago my 06 started losing power and blowing white smoke and other shop way backed up , I stumbled into Mike @ Falsones in Stafford 281 499 4481 and he promptly fixed coolant leak and bad injector. Very reasonable. Fixed my moms window motor in one day for again reasonable charge. He retired from automotive art instructor at Westbury HS. Thought some of you would like to know, tell him your a 2cool member.


----------

